
YouTube is deleting comments with two phrases that insult China’s CommunistParty - raybb
https://www.theverge.com/2020/5/26/21270290/youtube-deleting-comments-censorship-chinese-communist-party-ccp
======
bouncycastle
You can try it yourself - comment 五毛 on any youtube video and it will be
deleted in a few seconds.

